# Representing the 4doors in print....



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I had the opportunity to get my car in a print magazine, specifically Import Racer Magazine, and I couldn't pass it up. So my friend Josh who does freelance did the shoot. The issue is in stores now or will be within the next week or so. Check it out if you get a chance. I don't remember the last time I saw a b14 that wasn't Kojima's, JWT's or Stillen's in a mag so I thought I would let everyone know.

Also, after that shoot we did another shoot for www.tunerzine.com. My car is also feature on their site. This shoot happened right after I put the new wheels on.

http://www.tunerzine.com/articles/2...ra/article.html

I hope I'm repping the B14's and Sentra's to fullest and in the best way possible.

MattB.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

AWESOME!!! Hopefully my car will look like that some day....


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

ahh!! 404'd!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.tunerzine.com/articles/2005/featuredcar/issue07/nissansentra/article.html

I found it just from the home page.. fi the link doesnt work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea. nice work man


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also look closely at the quarter window area where youll see a very familiar logo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is living proof photos of the magazine !


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

must buy that issue!! that car is damn sexy... sorta wish i painted my car white


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Awesome work on that! Goes to show that you dont need the fanciest cars out there to get some recognition. I dont even want to guess how much money was thrown that sentras way. I can only hope my b15 will have some of those mods at some point in the future.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for posting this Liu 

I have a bit of change in the car but keep in mind I've worked on it since it was new in 98 so a 6 year project.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah I saw your car in the latest issue. It looks good. One of the cleanest B14s I have seen period. Good job.


----------

